# Mehrere NetBios-Namen unter Windows XP



## TimSz (8. März 2006)

Hi,

wie kann ich mit Windows XP mehrere Netzwerk-Namen einrichten, sodass meine IP z.B. nicht nur als "pc1" sondern auch als "pc12" erreichbar ist?

Gruß

Tim


----------



## Sinac (8. März 2006)

Sowas geht nur über eine zentrale Namesauflösung, also z.B. mit DNS-Namen. Mit Hostnamen oder NetBIOS Namen geht das nicht.


----------



## TimSz (8. März 2006)

Hi,

kann man das denn auch ohne extra DNS-Server mit DNS-Namen machen?
Gerne würde ich dann auch ein suffix anhängen, also erreichbar sein unter "pc11.foobar" und "pc12.foobar" oder so, oder aber auch unter "pc11.bar", jenachdem was einfacher ist.

Falls es nicht ohne Server geht, könnte man so einen Server unter Windows installieren?

Gruß

Tim


----------



## Sinac (8. März 2006)

Nur mal so am Rande, wozu bauchst du das denn?


----------



## TimSz (8. März 2006)

Ist nicht sehr wichtig, einfach um unser netz etwas übersichtlicher zu gestalten, und weil mich interessiert, wie so etwas funktioniert


----------

